# Fadal machinery



## yassine-maroc (16 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
[BIMG]http://65.204.160.42/fileadmin/fadal_template/_images/company_hq_header.jpg[/BIMG]
From Machine Job Shop to Machine Tool Manufacturer, the Past, Present and future of Fadal Machining Centers.	


1961
Founding of Fadal


Francis and sons Adrian, Dave and Larry open job shop in North Hollywood, CA.
[BIMG]http://65.204.160.42/fileadmin/fadal_template/_images/company_fadal_founders.jpg[/BIMG]
1966
Surveyor's Lunar Landing

Fadal's reputation of delivering quality parts on time, and at a reasonable price spreads rapidly in Southern California.	


1972
Retrofit Tool Changer

Fadal's Automatic Tool Changer increases productivity allowing their job shop to keep up with the demand for aerospace part production, over 2,000 ATCs sold.	


1978
Fadal CNC 88 Proprietary Control

Design for application on Fadal Vertical Machining Centers allowing single source service.


----------



## yassine-maroc (16 يونيو 2006)

1979
VMC 45
[BIMG]http://65.204.160.42/fileadmin/fadal_template/_images/company_vmc_45.jpg[/BIMG]

First Fadal VMC, twenty-five of these 45 taper vertical machining centers where sold for $100,000 before the Yen weakened.
1983
VMC 40


Fadal domestic machine sales took off after this 10,000 rpm, 40 taper VMC was introduced at $50,000.	


1986
First International VMC Sale

Fadal ceased accepting RFQs for Job Shop work and begins expansion to serve domestic and global markets.	


1989
Shop Floor Programming

Gibbs & Associates was contracted by Fadal to develop the Fadal Visualizer CAM System for faster programming of parts.	


1991
COOL POWER Technology


Thermal stability of VMCs for consistent positioning repeatability.	


1992
VECTOR Drive Technology


Intelligent spindle drive systems increase cutting performance to decrease part cycle times.
[BIMG]http://65.204.160.42/fileadmin/fadal_template/_images/company_vmc_40.jpg[/BIMG]
93
Move to Chatsworth, CA from North Hollywood


New location was needed to expand manufacturing efficiency & capacity.	


1995
Purchase of Fadal by Giddings & Lewis


Positioned Fadal for continued domestic and international growth.	


1997
Purchase of G&L by Thyssen (TPS)


Faster expansion into European and Asian markets.	


1997
Remanufacturing Division Opens	


1998
Opening of Shanghai Fadal in China	


1999
Performance Series VMC 3020


Faster material removal rates, Faster feed rates, Faster part cycle times, the VMC 3020 was the first Performance Series VMC introduced.


----------



## yassine-maroc (16 يونيو 2006)

[BIMG]http://65.204.160.42/fileadmin/fadal_template/_images/company_vmc_3020.jpg[/BIMG]
2001
40th Anniversary - VMC 6535 Introduction


Positioned for continued growth Fadal celebrates it's 40th Year Anniversary while introducing the third VMC of the highly successful Performance Series.


2002
VMC 6535-50 & Fadal EMC Introduced


Fadal continues the introduction of metal cutting technology with two new VMCs to serve industries worldwide, VMC 6535-50 and the Fadal EM
[BIMG]http://65.204.160.42/fileadmin/fadal_template/_images/company_emc.jpg[/BIMG][BIMG]http://65.204.160.42/fileadmin/fadal_template/_images/company_vmc_6535.jpg[/BIMG]


----------



## yassine-maroc (16 يونيو 2006)

WHY FADAL AND THEIR CHANNEL PARTNERS, LIKE 
MACH 3 CNC, ARE THE INDUSTRY LEADERS
Highly Skilled, Professional Service Technicians 
Parts Inventory in Service Vans 
International Standards of Excellence


----------



## yassine-maroc (16 يونيو 2006)

FADAL 2216HT CNC VERTICAL MACHINING CENTER 

STOCK #2323 

CLICK HERE TO PRINT 


SEND MORE INFO!!!

View picture: 2323-1
View picture: 2323-2


Home Page
Special offers

Main Equipment Index
>VERTICAL (36) Index
FADAL (9) Index
MACHINING CENTERS, VERT., N/C & CNC (37) Index

CNC MACHINE CENTER (45)
>HORIZONTAL (8)
>VERTICAL (36)
CNC TURNING CENTER (32)
>2-AXIS (24)
>MULTI-AXIS (7)
BAR FEED (5)
BENDER (1)
PRESS BRAKE (2)
BROACH (1)
COIL EQUIPMENT (1)
DRILL (1)
>PRESS (1)
EDM - ELECTRICAL DISCHARGE (10)
FEEDER (1)
GRINDER (23)
>CYLINDRICAL (6)
>INTERNAL (4)
>SURFACE (8)
>ROTARY (2)
METAL LATHE / ENGINE LATHE (9)
MILL (12)
>VERTICAL (5)
>VERTICAL CNC (6)
STAMPING PRESS (11)
COIL REEL (4)
SAW (6)
SHEAR (2)
SLITTING LINE (1)
STRAIGHTENER (1)
TABLE (8)
TAPPER (4)
VIBRATORY EQUIPMENT (1)
MISCELLANEOUS (1)



SPECIFICATIONS:

SERIAL NUMBER - # 9505739
MANUFACTURED............1995

TABLE........................16" X 39"
TRAVELS......................(X) AXIS - 22"
(Y) AXIS - 16"
(Z) AXIS - 28"
MAIN MOTOR...................15 HP
SPINDLE SPEEDS...............10,000 RPM
SPINDLE NOSE TO TABLE........4" - 24" MAX.
SPINDLE TAPER................#40 CAT
RAPIDS.......................(X,Y)-900 IPMC
(Z) - 700 IPM
TOOL CHANGER.................21

EQUIPPED WITH:

CNC88HS CONTROL
4TH AXIS PRE-WIRE
HIGH SPEED CPU
BOX WAY
GRAPHICS
EXTENDED Z-AXIS TRAVEL

[BIMG]http://www.usedmachinerysales.com/picture/2323.jpg[/BIMG]


----------



## yassine-maroc (16 يونيو 2006)

FADAL 4020A CNC VERTICAL MACHINING CENTER 

STOCK #2403 

CLICK HERE TO PRINT 


SEND MORE INFO!!!

View picture: 2403-2


Home Page
Special offers

Main Equipment Index
>VERTICAL (36) Index
FADAL (9) Index
MACHINING CENTERS, VERT., N/C & CNC (37) Index

CNC MACHINE CENTER (45)
>HORIZONTAL (8)
>VERTICAL (36)
CNC TURNING CENTER (32)
>2-AXIS (24)
>MULTI-AXIS (7)
BAR FEED (5)
BENDER (1)
PRESS BRAKE (2)
BROACH (1)
COIL EQUIPMENT (1)
DRILL (1)
>PRESS (1)
EDM - ELECTRICAL DISCHARGE (10)
FEEDER (1)
GRINDER (23)
>CYLINDRICAL (6)
>INTERNAL (4)
>SURFACE (8)
>ROTARY (2)
METAL LATHE / ENGINE LATHE (9)
MILL (12)
>VERTICAL (5)
>VERTICAL CNC (6)
STAMPING PRESS (11)
COIL REEL (4)
SAW (6)
SHEAR (2)
SLITTING LINE (1)
STRAIGHTENER (1)
TABLE (8)
TAPPER (4)
VIBRATORY EQUIPMENT (1)
MISCELLANEOUS (1)



SPECIFICATIONS:

SERIAL NUMBER - #9908090
MANUFACTURED............9/1999

TABLE SIZE.......................47.94" X 20"
TRAVELS..(X) AXIS................40"
(Y) AXIS................20"
(Z) AXIS................20"
SPINDLE SPEEDS...................0 - 7,500 RPM
SPINDLE NOSE TO TABLE............4 - 32"
NUMBER OF TOOLS..................#21
SPINDLE TAPER....................CATV 40
SPINDLE MOTOR....................15/22.5 HP

EQUIPPED WITH:
88 HS CNC CONTROLS
RIGID TAPPING
BOX WAYS ON (Z) AXIS
LINEAR WAYS ON (X/Y) AXIS
AC DRIVE
COOLANT TANK & PUMP
HIGH-SPEED CPU
COOL-POWER SYSTEM
4TH AXIS READY (WIRING ONLY)
[BIMG]http://www.usedmachinerysales.com/picture/2403.jpg[/BIMG]
[BIMG]http://www.usedmachinerysales.com/picture/e3140.jpg[/BIMG]


----------



## yassine-maroc (16 يونيو 2006)

FADAL 4020HT CNC VERTICAL MACHINING CENTER 

STOCK #E3140 

CLICK HERE TO PRINT 


SEND MORE INFO!!!

View picture: E3140


Home Page
Special offers

Main Equipment Index
>VERTICAL (36) Index
FADAL (9) Index
MACHINING CENTERS, VERT., N/C & CNC (37) Index

CNC MACHINE CENTER (45)
>HORIZONTAL (8)
>VERTICAL (36)
CNC TURNING CENTER (32)
>2-AXIS (24)
>MULTI-AXIS (7)
BAR FEED (5)
BENDER (1)
PRESS BRAKE (2)
BROACH (1)
COIL EQUIPMENT (1)
DRILL (1)
>PRESS (1)
EDM - ELECTRICAL DISCHARGE (10)
FEEDER (1)
GRINDER (23)
>CYLINDRICAL (6)
>INTERNAL (4)
>SURFACE (8)
>ROTARY (2)
METAL LATHE / ENGINE LATHE (9)
MILL (12)
>VERTICAL (5)
>VERTICAL CNC (6)
STAMPING PRESS (11)
COIL REEL (4)
SAW (6)
SHEAR (2)
SLITTING LINE (1)
STRAIGHTENER (1)
TABLE (8)
TAPPER (4)
VIBRATORY EQUIPMENT (1)
MISCELLANEOUS (1)



SPECIFICATIONS:

MODEL: 4020HT
MANUFACTURED IN 1996


TABLE.............................47.94" X 20"
TRAVELS...........................X-AXIS 40"
...........................Y-AXIS 20"
...........................Z-AXIS 20"
MAIN MOTOR........................15/22
SPINDLE SPEED.....................10,000 RPM
SPINDLE NOSE TO TABLE.............4" - 32"
SPINDLE...........................CATV-40
RAPID TRAVERSE - X,Y,Z............400"/MIN.
NO. OF TOOLS......................21 ATC
HOURS.............................16,396 POWER ON/4713 RUNTIME

EQUIPPED WITH:
RIGID TAPPING
4th AXIS PRE-WIRE
HIGH SPEED CPU
GRAPHICS
CNC88HS CONTROL
BALDOR DRIVE
COOLANT TANK & PUMP
NEW Z-AXIS BALLSCREW
NEWER SPINDLE
CART OF MISCELLANEOUS TOOLHOLDERS (but not vice that is in picture)


----------



## yassine-maroc (16 يونيو 2006)

FADAL Manuals:
in the next time inchallah


----------



## yassine-maroc (17 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
نبدا
biidni allah
http://rapidshare.de/files/23316922/0000__Table_of_Contents.zip.html


----------

